# WWII Vet being evicted from his home...by his daughter



## Gypsy (May 15, 2013)

Good on the grandaughter for taking up this fight, that daughter should be bitch slapped.

*91-Year-Old Man Raises Money to Prevent Eviction by Daughter*

By SUSANNA KIM | Good Morning America – 4 hours ago

A 91-year-old man wants to stop his daughter from evicting him from the home he built 56 years ago in Zaleski, Ohio, a small community south of Columbus.
In 2004, John Potter and his wife, who has since died, gave the general power of attorney to his daughter for future matters if they declined in health, including to take care of her autistic adult brother, now 63.
But unbeknownst to Potter, his daughter Janice Cottrill eventually used that power to convey the deed to the one-story home to herself. In 2010, Potter said he learned of the deed transfer and switched power of attorney to his granddaughter, Jaclyn Fraley, now 35.
*Potter, a World War II veteran and retired train dispatcher for the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad, sued to get the home back, arguing that his daughter had transferred the deed to herself illegally because those with the power of attorney are not permitted to transfer assets to themselves from the estate they oversee.
Potter won in Vinton County Court, but an appeals court ruled last year that the statute of limitations of four years had passed on the accusation of fraud and thus the deed could not be handed back to Potter.*
Early this year, his daughter and her husband sent Potter an eviction notice, saying they had terminated his "existing lease." An eviction hearing will take place on June 12, during which the judge will have no choice but to evict Potter, Fraley told ABC News.
When asked how he feels about being evicted by his daughter and son-in-law, Potter was at a loss for words.
"I just cannot believe my daughter would ever do anything like that to me," he said.
Janice Cottrill declined to comment.
"The case is currently pending in the Vinton County Court and we will let the court decide the issues," said Lorene Johnston, an attorney for Cottrill.
Fraley, a nurse who moved to Columbus, Ohio, from San Diego to be closer to her grandfather, said she has not been on pleasant terms with her mother and stepfather for the last two years or so, when she learned that they had tried to place her grandfather in a nursing home, she said.
Hoping to keep her grandfather in the home he built, Fraley started a campaign on GoFundMe.com, a crowd-fundraising site.
About the fundraiser, Potter said he is "a little bit embarrassed that I have to ask my fellow man for help" but he is grateful for others' generosity and thinks it is "wonderful."
While the home is not for sale, Fraley said other family members have told her and her attorney that her mother would allow him to stay in the home if enough money could be raised to buy it.
Fraley said she is planning to get an appraisal on the home, but so far, she has raised $42,134 from 1,781 people in the last month.
Potter, who mostly relies on his pension for income, is not paying rent to his daughter, said Timothy Gleeson, his attorney. Gleeson said Potter hasn't been in a position to make an offer on the home yet because they do not yet have the money.
When asked if the funds could go toward rent on his home, Fraley said that is not a long-term solution that ensures her grandfather will stay in the home permanently.
"What would stop them from turning around and evicting him again?" she said of her mother and stepfather.

*Another reason Potter and his attorney believe Cottrill would sell the home is she began selling parcels – about 14 acres in total -- from a hunting property Potter had owned a few miles away from his home last year.*

In trying to keep her grandfather in her home, Fraley said she is not motivated by anger toward her mother, but tries to focus on her love for her grandfather.
"People have commented that my mother is 'evil', but I always say she's a human too," she said.
Fraley said she hopes people will donate to her grandfather's GoFundMe site so he can stay in the home for the rest of his life.
Potter turns 92 on May 23, and Fraley said she hopes she can give his home to him for his birthday.
"That's his home. Do I think she deserves the money?" she said of her mother. "No, but my grandfather deserves to stay in his home as long as he possibly can. If he wants to leave, it should be his decision."


----------



## tova (May 15, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> Good on the grandaughter for taking up this fight, that daughter should be bitch slapped.


Agree about the granddaughter. Daughter being bitch slapped doesn't even begin to be enough IMHO.


----------



## Confederate Son (May 15, 2013)

I smell a rat.. I'll save it though as not to sound like conspiracy guy.

There's a special place in Hell for people like the daughter though..

With so few WWII Vets left it would be great to see a Vets Group get involved and take care of the gentleman.


----------



## Teufel (May 15, 2013)

I have no words for how ridiculous this is.


----------



## pardus (May 16, 2013)

That fucking bitch daughter needs to have an accident. Absolutely disgusting behavior!

The granddaughter on the other hand is awesome! 







 
John Potter fought in World War II against the Japanese in the Aleutian Islands campaign. He was a former sheriff of Vinton County, a mayor of Zaleski, Ohio, and a retired chief train dispatcher for the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/world-war-ii-veteran-faces-eviction-ohio-home-article-1.1332235#ixzz2TQbYAFQU






This is the fat evil bitch responsible for all of this! 

https://www.facebook.com/janice.cottrill.7


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 19, 2013)

pardus said:


> That fucking bitch daughter needs to have an accident. Absolutely disgusting behavior!
> 
> The granddaughter on the other hand is awesome!
> 
> ...


Fixed it a little for you.
Looks like FBD material to me. I hope she's struck by a tour bus full of elderly folks.


----------



## Yoshi (May 19, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I hope she's struck by a tour bus full of elderly folks.


Rolling revenge of the Senior kind. Me likey!


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd like 5 minutes alone with this bitch.

*92-Year-Old World War II Vet Faces Eviction After Offer to Buy Back His Home Rejected*

http://gma.yahoo.com/92-old-world-war-ii-vet-faces-eviction-121901841--abc-news-money.html

After raising money from Internet donors, a 92-year-old man's attempts to buy back from his daughter the house he built have been rejected as he awaits his eviction hearing next week.
John Potter of Zaleski, Ohio, received an eviction notice from his daughter, Janice Cotrill, and son-in-law earlier this year, saying they had terminated his "existing lease."
Potter and his granddaughter, Jaclyn Fraley, raised $139,603 on the website GoFundMe.com in the hopes of making an offer on the home he built about 56 years ago.
"To me the situation is just so heartbreaking," said Fraley, who believes the judge will have no choice but to evict her grandfather, a World War II veteran. Fraley said she cried when her grandfather's attorney told her the recent offer for the home was rejected.
Potter said he's fought some battles and won some, and this is not one he expected to lose. But he said, "We are going to walk away with our heads held high."
An eviction hearing is scheduled for June 26 at the Vinton County Courthouse after it was originally set for June 12.
"He knows that we tried everything," said Fraley, 35.
Potter had a market appraisal conducted on the home which showed that its value was $47,000 plus a tract of land worth $2,830, together which was much lower than the value he and his granddaughter had expected.
They made an offer to Cottrill through their attorney for the market value of the home and received a counter-offer that was about $85,000 plus about $4,000 and $11,500 for the eviction process and attorney fees.
Potter said he is reluctant to offer more than what the market appraisal for the home indicated.
After discussing with his granddaughter and attorney, Potter made a second offer of $60,005.23 on June 13, but Cottrill, they said, declined that as well without a counter-offer.
In a document shown to ABC News, a rejection letter from the attorney of Cottrill and her husband, dated June 14 states, "They find the offer unacceptable and decline the same."
Cottrill declined to comment to ABC News.
The story goes back to 2004, when Potter and his wife, who has since died, gave the general power of attorney to his daughter for future matters if they declined in health, including to take care of her autistic adult brother, now 64. His daughter Janice Cottrill eventually used that power to allegedly convey the deed to the one-story home to herself, Fraley said. In 2010, Potter said he learned of the deed transfer and switched power of attorney to his granddaughter, Fraley.
A second action is pending in probate court over what kind of contact Potter can have with his son, who is living with Cottrill. Her husband is the guardian of her brother. On a temporary order issued about six months ago, Potter has visitation rights to see his son.
Tim Gleeson, Potter's attorney, said, "We think it makes a lot of sense to try to resolve both cases."
Gleeson said the independent market appraisal is derived from recent sales of similar homes in the area. Gleeson said if Cottrill or her attorney had an issue with the appraisal, they might be open to Cottrill conducting another one. But without a counter-offer from the other party, Gleeson said the next alternative is to look for other housing for Potter.
"It's just one of the saddest cases I've been involved in," said Gleeson. "Mr. Potter is a delightful gentleman and his granddaughter is so loving. I'm discouraged that it may not end in a good result. But we'll keep trying."
Fraley said she has considered alternative housing options for her grandfather, including building an addition to his caretaker's home, or buying a new home. She said the money raised by GoFundMe.com has stayed untouched and she says she is willing to be completely transparent with how the money is used by her grandfather.
Potter, who mostly relies on his pension for income, is not paying rent to his daughter
"Everyone who sent us money said they didn't want to give a dime of to [Cottrill]. People told my grandfather to take the money and buy a different house," Fraley said.
Fraley, who said she moved from San Diego for a nursing job in Columbus, Ohio, to be closer to her grandfather, said it is not possible for her to move to rural Zaleski due to her commute, which is about an hour and a half south of Columbus.
Potter wants to stay near his friends and his son, so Fraley said she would hope for him to stay in the same community. But she is concerned about the impact that a move will have on her grandfather, who turned 92 on May 23.
"For me, the hardest part in all this is what it's going to do to him: taking a 92-year old man and forcing him to leave his home. I was trying to keep it so he could have a calm, quiet end of life. His health is weaker," she said. "Right now I don't think he truly believes this is happening, because he never thought this would happen."


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 20, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> An eviction hearing is scheduled for June 26 at the Vinton County Courthouse after it was originally set for June 12.



It would be nice if the date kept getting pushed back.  

I hope Janice finds herself in a burning car wrapped around a tree.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 20, 2013)

This is infuriating.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 20, 2013)

If she gets that house, I hope it's the fucking death of her. 

What an utter fucking geebag.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 20, 2013)

This is just sad.


----------



## pardus (Jun 20, 2013)

I have to ask why they didnt just pay the bitch what she wanted and be done with it. They raised more than enough money.

That said I hope the daughter dies painfully and not too quickly.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 20, 2013)

They have plenty of money to buy a new place.  Why pay the extortionist? Fuck her, she got a free house, they offered her above fair market value.  She's a greedy bitch and wasn't going to sell in the first place.

I hope once he dies, someone unleashes a nest of termites on the house.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jun 21, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I hope once he dies, someone unleashes a nest of termites on the house.


  "Fire Ants?"  :-"


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 21, 2013)

I hope someone pays attention and factors the house value into any welfare applications.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 21, 2013)

I just hope there is a hell.  The daughter has certainly earned her spot in it.

How angry and deceitful of a person do you have to be to do this?


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 22, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> They have plenty of money to buy a new place.  Why pay the extortionist? Fuck her, she got a free house, they offered her above fair market value.  She's a greedy bitch and wasn't going to sell in the first place.
> 
> I hope once he dies, someone unleashes a nest of termites on the house.



I have a feeling it's not the house she wants it's the property.


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2013)

Good News!

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/92-year-olds-offer-buy-home-accepted-shortly/story?id=20309444


I still hope that bitch daughter suffers for this. Sounds like the locals feel the same way we do.


----------



## JHD (Sep 22, 2013)

The daughter is the loser in more ways than one, even if she doesn't realize it.  So happy Mr. Potter gets to stay in his home.  Once he passes, I hope the granddaughter is able to subdivide the land and make millions, and that her evil bitch mother gets zero.  I have a feeling that is what this was all about for her.


----------



## Dame (Sep 22, 2013)

pardus said:


> Good News!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/92-year-olds-offer-buy-home-accepted-shortly/story?id=20309444
> 
> I still hope that bitch daughter suffers for this. Sounds like the locals feel the same way we do.



Completely agree. That hearing on October 3 could have only gone badly for her, community wise. And the fact that she added in the cost of the eviction proceedings to the price? Yeah bitch, I hear Saddam used to send a bill for the bullet used to kill his opposition to the family. You'll be in great company in hell.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 22, 2013)

The Grand Daughter championed this cause and made it her mission to over come the odds for her Grand Father. Good for her and proud it worked out for her Paw Paw. I hope he continues to live a long and prosperous life in the remaining years, but once he passes, I hope the property becomes a gold mine in value, is left to the Grand daughter and Cruella Deville smolders to death in all of her wickedness.  

Fuck that bitch with an M198 and pull the lanyard after it goes in dry......


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 22, 2013)

Centermass said:


> The Grand Daughter championed this cause and made it her mission to over come the odds for her Grand Father. Good for her and proud it worked out for her Paw Paw. I hope he continues to live a long and prosperous life in the remaining years, but once he passes, I hope the property becomes a gold mine in value, is left to the Grand daughter and Cruella Deville smolders to death in all of her wickedness.
> 
> Fuck that bitch with an M198 and pull the lanyard after it goes in dry......



Couldn't have said it any better.  Eloquent as always, my friend.


----------

